# 3 guy 18 ducks pics!



## TeamWaterfowl (Feb 2, 2006)

3 guys 2 hr hunt 18 ducks! what a mixed bag but fun times!




























Then my dog one of 12 retrieves she is getting better


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

That's a great mixed bag! We also shoot a lot of mixed bags early in the season. Paul


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Looks like a good time. Nice job.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

holy crap it looks like u need scaffolding to put that lucky up.

Nice bag by the way :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

EDIT: My mistake - I should've looked closer to see it was in MN.


----------



## uglyduckling (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like a heck of a good time!


----------



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

Sorry, I have to ask. What did you end up getting? There are too many eclipses and wet birds for me to break it down by breed


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

nice, we haven't limited out in 7 years. Nice


----------

